# Average / normal cost for Migration agent assisting for partner visa ?



## SiteManager (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi People,

Can anyone please share with me how much does it cost that you paid (in AUD$) for the Visa 820 assisted by the migration agent ?

I have asked around Sydney CBD and they mostly charge me $3800+ just for the service fee not included the application fee $3975 plus health check, etc...


----------



## summerburns (Apr 2, 2013)

SiteManager said:


> Hi People,
> 
> Can anyone please share with me how much does it cost that you paid (in AUD$) for the Visa 820 assisted by the migration agent ?
> 
> I have asked around Sydney CBD and they mostly charge me $3800+ just for the service fee not included the application fee $3975 plus health check, etc...


Brisbane-- an good agent

$3500 for normal case of partner visa.


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm paying $2500 - Sydney CBD agent


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

$3800 is higher than average. Agent fees are usually $2000-2500 for partner visas (on average).


----------



## arrmy001 (May 11, 2013)

In Adelaide, I saw a migration agent regarding 820/801 application as well and she said her fee is $1800.


----------

